# American Horror Story-on FX?



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone else excited about this show? There have been a lot of promotions and it looks really interesting. Very good cast (Jessica Lange, Dylan McDermott...) and I admit I am very intrigued by the premise.

Planning to tape it while I watch Top Chef... anyone else?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking Twin Peaks-ish...?


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

I am sooo excited to see it!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I _really_ enjoyed it. Horror has always been one of my favorite genres and this did not disappoint at all. I had no problem with the premise, like you T.L., I think there is so much more to the story to be revealed.



Spoiler



The whole thing with the maid (which I thought was really clever) would not have worked so well had we not known he was a dog. I thought Jessica Lange was brilliant (and looked great too) and can't wait to see what her character is really up to.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought they maybe had a bit too much going on so early on. I appreciate a show with many plot lines, but you don't have to introduce them all in the first hour. I may give it another few episodes to see if it grows on me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I liked it.  I liked how hard it pushed the envelope and for a basic cable show, I thought it ventured boldly into the horror genre.  It was genuinely creepy and scary at times.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

He sees


Spoiler



the man with the burned face following him and confronts him. The guy confesses he use to live in the house and that he heard voices and he killed his whole family. He burned them. He was only let out of jail cause he is dying of brain cancer. He warned him to about the house and told him he should leave. Of course, dog dad ignored him. Did you miss the scene where the maid sees Jessica Lange stealing the earrings? I think that was after. The maid (in her old lady form) tried stop her and Lange says "Don't make me kill you again." so good!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoiler



Weird, that may have been the twist I could have done without... at least this week. She looked like she might have figured it out? She seemed to be feeling guilt when her husband got into bed? Did you think that?


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Not reading the blacked out spoilers yet.  Just got back from a mini-vacation and haven't seen the first episode yet.  But I just wanted to say - I still miss Friday Night Lights and will watch anything with Connie Britton in it.  This looks like good n' scary!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I still miss Friday Night Lights and will watch *nothing* with Connie Britton in it.


?? 
Did you mean anything?


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> ??
> Did you mean anything?


lol... thanks. I absolutely meant "anything." I edited the post. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was really excited about this too & just watched - Ryan Murphy has done it again - I think I love it! So bizarre, so engrossing, so intriguing. And overall I'm not a horror lover at all, but I love Ryan Murphy's shows.

I had a different take on


Spoiler



the cheating & subsequent maid scenes. Without the cheating, the effort it required for him to resist the maid wouldn't have been as significant (nor would the fact that she looked the way she did to him). The fact that he was tempted by the maid alone wouldn't show that he's a dog - to me - just shows he's a guy - any straight guy would've been tempted by that. It's what he does in the face of that temptation that shows whether he's a dog or not. Knowing that he'd succumbed to temptation before and was working to deny it now showed that he's trying. To me.



As far as the guy with the burned face,


Spoiler



did you notice the look on his face when Ben told him to stay away and walked (or ran) away? Interesting smile on his face - wonder what that meant??



Just overall a really, really a nice mix of creepy and strange and interesting. Wonder what I'll be dreaming about tonight Can't wait to see where it all goes. And I hope it finds its audience.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Coral Moore said:


> I thought they maybe had a bit too much going on so early on. I appreciate a show with many plot lines, but you don't have to introduce them all in the first hour. I may give it another few episodes to see if it grows on me.


That's kinda where I am. I think I enjoyed it more than you, but it just seemed like they were tossing everything at us, and that feels desperate.

Hot maid objection:


Spoiler



I like this idea a lot. If I could make one change though, it would be a lower hemline -- which she will hike up for his perusal anyhow. To me, it was the difference between "Wow, my wife must be trusting me again -- wouldn't it be hot if she was wearing stockings? Stop it!" and "You're just messing with me now, right? Not funny!"


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> No, but now that you say that? I can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, I don't know. That's what we're all expecting -- and so it can't be without people perhaps feeling cheated.


Spoiler



I do think at least some of those folks are dead.



I read that there is significance to all the


Spoiler



redheads


 and that they'll deal with it eventually.


Spoiler



The twins, the real estate agent, the maid(s), Vivian...


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> I thought they maybe had a bit too much going on so early on. I appreciate a show with many plot lines, but you don't have to introduce them all in the first hour.


I've heard this criticism from others, and it makes me wary. As long as they already have an idea of how they're going to tie them up, fine, but I don't want another rambling Lost-a-like. Still, looking forward to giving it a look.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I am pretty much hooked. I am just adoring Jessica Lange! Oh and have to say Dylan McDermott is making 50 look pretty damn good.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Episode 2 is in my DVR and I haven't watched it yet .... but my overall opinion so far is 'meh'.  I like the maid and the neighbor but I hate the psycho boyfriend and the burned guy (all four of whom may or may not be ghosts).  The house is cool, the monster in the basement is silly.  The emo daughter and her school problems are just too Dawson's Creek meets Mean Girls and feels out of place.  The husband and wife I'm undecided on. 

Not sure how they're going to stretch this out into a series but I'm going to watch the second episode to see how it goes


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well, I am pretty much hooked. I am just adoring Jessica Lange! Oh and have to say Dylan McDermott is making 50 look pretty d*mn good.


Me too. That 2nd episode had me googling Richard Speck - couldn't remember exactly when that happened but knew it was around then, and the guy at the beginning even looked just a bit like him.

And yes on Dylan McDermott - oh my!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Not sure how they're going to stretch this out into a series but I'm going to watch the second episode to see how it goes


My understanding is that it is a series with a total of 13 episodes, so it will definitely have an ending at episode 13.

I love this show. Jessica Lange and Frances Conroy (older version of Moira) are absolutely amazing. I'm convinced that


Spoiler



everyone (perhaps with the exception of the Harmons) are ghosts. I love that this show has its own version of the smoke monster from Lost (the creepy little demon thing in the basement). Apparently, the creators of the show based the show around things that scare them--Rosemary's Baby, the Manson family (anyone else notice that the character named 'Tate' said "helter skelter" when Violet asked him how he was going to scare the mean girl who had been bullying Violet in the first episode?!), The Shining, the gimp from Pulp Fiction, etc. Brilliant.



If anyone hasn't yet done so, I highly recommend visiting http://www.youregoingtodieinthere.com/. You can virtually explore the house and learn more about its haunted history, and it is extremely creepy.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw on FB that it's been picked up for a second season!  So excited - I love this show!  Final 2 shows of this season air Dec 21st.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm really iffy on it still. I LOVED the first episode, second was pretty good.. third.. ok...

and OH YEAH Dylan McDermott.. Definitely looking good for his age. I think he looks much better than he did when he was younger. Dang men and their ability to age well.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Got picked up for a second season!!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love this show.  It is probably my favorite of the new season, by far.  It has a creepy Twin Peaks vibe that I love.  Yet, my girlfriend tells me it has elements right out of Nip/Tuck (I know, same writers!).  Anyway, I look forward to seeing how this all ends.  

I read in the cover story of the Entertainment Weekly that featured the show that the original idea was that a new family would move into the house each season - with the family being killed off.  Now the writers say they aren't so sure that's going to happen.  We shall see.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I missed the show before last and whatever Dylan's character did


Spoiler



to get himself blackmailed?


... Please fill me in but use sp tags.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I love this show. It is probably my favorite of the new season, by far. It has a creepy Twin Peaks vibe that I love. Yet, my girlfriend tells me it has elements right out of Nip/Tuck (I know, same writers!). Anyway, I look forward to seeing how this all ends.
> 
> I read in the cover story of the Entertainment Weekly that featured the show that the original idea was that a new family would move into the house each season - with the family being killed off. Now the writers say they aren't so sure that's going to happen. We shall see.


I kind of hope they do that. The biggest problem for every haunted house story is explaining why the people don't just leave. Some make it that it's the person being haunted, so leaving the house wouldn't matter. In this, they've established that the house is the problem, so how are they going to believably keep the same family there for multiple seasons?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I missed the show before last and whatever Dylan's character did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Burnt guy who was Russell Edgington on True Blood killed Dylan's pregnant GF -- with a shovel I seem to recall -- and then buried the body. Dylan watched this happen and the DNA evidence is against him, of course. Dylan then built a gazebo over it. The body of the the maid has been buried in the same spot and so she cried from the window, knowing her body was less-likely-than-ever to be found. Oh, and Jessica Lange taunted her over it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Michelle! It's on tonight! Must set my mental clock... staying with family and have no DVR to back me up!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Almost time for part two of the Halloween episode!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Have to love


Spoiler



how nearly every week there's another psych out with the dog.



She might be the only one left standing.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Omg just watched this weeks episode, had it dvr'd WOW did anyone see that coming??


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jdswifey said:


> Omg just watched this weeks episode, had it dvr'd WOW did anyone see that coming??





Spoiler



About Violet? A lot of people speculated that was the case, but it was still pretty wild, and if I hadn't read the speculation then i might have been surprised until at least early on in this episode when it became extra noticeable that she hadn't left it weeks. . It has to be creepy for the actress to see how much the body looked like her.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Am pretty excited about the finale tonight! Anyone else catch that


Spoiler



Lange killed the maid and her husband... my question though, why has the maid since aged? Also why has the husband never appeared?


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for directing me here  Can we speculate about finale yet? I'm about to explode, this idea is begging to get out.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm excited about the finale but I think I'm sad that they are renewing it for another season.    It's incredible the way it is and I'm afraid they're going to ruin it by trying to make a buck and jumping the shark


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Am pretty excited about the finale tonight! Anyone else catch that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



He did - he & Hayden hook up a couple of shows ago - Episode 8, Rubber Man. (Thank you IMDb!) Then she stabbed him a few times, he "died" then popped back awake. They showed Constance killing her husband and Moira in a previous show - I had to check that too - it was Episode 3 - Murder House. They didn't show her trying to get rid of the bodies in that one, though.



I'm still one show behind - need to watch before tonight. Somehow this doesn't seem like an appropriate show for wrapping presents, though...and wrap I must. It can be my reward for finishing! And I do have some ideas...still loving this show - it's a convoluted hot mess, but I love it!


Spoiler



I just hope that if they end up killing the Harmons (I kinda wonder if Ben isn't dead already from Vivien's having shot him, except that he apparently visited Vivien so was able to leave the house) they'll still be around next season haunting the next residents. Or just lurking. Or warning. Or whatever they'll do....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



Oh, and Moira, not sure why women see her "aged" and men don't, but it does seem to show the "mental state" of whoever is looking at her. Especially since Ben saw that flash of her as older and she said he was growing up or being realistic or something similar - I forget the exact words she used? Maybe it's something she can do to show or find out people's true natures? And why did we see Larry's children & wife smoldering, while Travis was all in one piece. Maybe the living see the dead as the dead want them to see them?


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I am so glad the show was nominated for Golden Globes. One for Best Drama and one for Jessica Lange for Best Supporting Actress. Both deserve it. I love it when she's on because I always wonder what jaw-dropping thing she's going to say or do every time she shows up. LOL


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the finale! Love this show!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Thanks for directing me here  Can we speculate about finale yet? I'm about to explode, this idea is begging to get out.


Sure just use the spoiler tags!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

So bummed that DH and I are now four episodes behind.    We have just been so busy lately, and like someone else mentioned, AHS just doesn't seem like a good choice to watch while wrapping Christmas gifts.    We'll catch up after the holidays.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, who watched?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't yet - was going to watch last night, but it got too late - today for SURE! I did see a little snippet when a DVRed show we were watching ended and AHS was recording. And I'm pretty sure I saw where things were going. Which makes me wonder how they'll handle next year -


Spoiler



if I'm right and the Harmons are all dead, a lot of the surprise will be gone for the next season. Then again, since they'd planned for that all along, or at least considered it, maybe they have a plan for season 2 as well. One would hope, anyway! Heck, maybe they start in a whole new house with a whole new cast - but I'd sure miss some of the current case....


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

The finale was


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Am pretty excited about the finale tonight! Anyone else catch that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think it's about the nature of her death. While the husband was forcing himself on her when Constance killed them, they'd had an affair and so I think in a way this is part of her curse -- to relive that dynamic, to be constantly seen as a sex object, and yet to be contemptuous of men for seeing her that way. Maybe it has something to do with her sense of guilt, and the house is like her purgatory. I think that she'd repented, realized all the lost opportunities, and so women see her as the old soul that she'd grown into. The house seems to want people to keep reliving their dramas, like Nora constantly mourning her lost baby.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I just stumbled across this thread!

I'm addicted to this show, but at the same time, it's so intense. Also, after this week's episode, I'm losing track of


Spoiler



who's dead and who isn't.





Spoiler



Also...stupid question, but is Jessica Lange's character dead? I'm thinking she's alive, since she's able to leave the house, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

All indications are that the character you mentioned is alive. Last episode, BTW, was the season finale, and it's up in the air if they'll return to this house or start afresh.

Oh, just found some Season 2 Info -- spoiler alert:
http://www.tvline.com/2011/12/american-horror-story-season-2-spoilers/


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know... I felt like they left it hanging and if Lange does not come back, I can't say I will...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> All indications are that the character you mentioned is alive. Last episode, BTW, was the season finale, and it's up in the air if they'll return to this house or start afresh.
> 
> Oh, just found some Season 2 Info -- spoiler alert:
> http://www.tvline.com/2011/12/american-horror-story-season-2-spoilers/


Now, if this is the case and they go on to a different locale and explore a different kind of horror, then I'll keep with it.

I was underwhelmed with this season's ending, however.


Spoiler



The whole ghost family happily-ever-after thing completely underwhelmed me. Jessica Lange and the creepy nanny killing kid was better but a little to _Omen_ for my taste.


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Disappointed in the finale. It felt like they didn't know how to end it. I was hoping they would do a whole different story next season. Great show but not a great ending. I'll be back next season though.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I don't know... I felt like they left it hanging and if Lange does not come back, I can't say I will...


The way I saw it is they wrapped up the main story and then, in the tradition of horror stories, left the implication that there was new bad stuff on the horizon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> The way I saw it is they wrapped up the main story and then, in the tradition of horror stories, left the implication that there was new bad stuff on the horizon.


Yep. I could see them moving Constance elsewhere (nanny's disappearance might be one too many and draw too much attention) and ending up living near another "murder house" type house. Then again, maybe they won't keep any of the cast. They're set a pretty high bar, castwise, though.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

DH and I finally caught up and watched the last four episodes. I, for one, LOVED the final episode. The show is so intense (for me) and had so many horrific scenes/moments


Spoiler



(for example, when Tate showed Violet her own dead body--ugh.


 That one was tough.) that I was really so glad to see the house


Spoiler



bright and cheerful for once, with the Christmas tree lit up and the fireplace going, and the Harmons (and Moira) finally happy.


 And the ending


Spoiler



with Constance and Michael? I knew it was coming, but it still made my skin crawl!





MichelleR said:


> Oh, just found some Season 2 Info -- spoiler alert:
> http://www.tvline.com/2011/12/american-horror-story-season-2-spoilers/


DH and I will most definitely be tuning in for Season 2.


Spoiler



I'm curious to see how they are going to move to a different location, and bring some characters back (in different roles) while other characters do not return.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

We're not getting this in the UK yet. Curses!


----------

